# Green Community



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone advise if it would be possible to send a child to Jumeriah college from the green community. I posted previously so I know about Winchester and Jebel Ali primary. Just looking for an alternative british secondary school to apply for if anyone can help.

Thanks again to everyone who has responded to this and my previous posts - such a confusing time!!

S


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can do anything, but I wouldn't want to do that trek 4 times a day (2 x return) that'd eat up a good 4 hours and probably more. Also I don't personally rate JC - and that's from personal experience...


----------



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You can do anything, but I wouldn't want to do that trek 4 times a day (2 x return) that'd eat up a good 4 hours and probably more. Also I don't personally rate JC - and that's from personal experience...


Thanks Andy Capp. So hard with lots of conflicting opinions on schools and to be honest a ten min tour doesnt help as they all look good. What was the problem with JC/ how old are your kids.

Do you know of any other good British schools that are closer what about Wellington or Jess @ Arabian ranches.

S


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mate of mine's daughter went to Wellington, she hated it, I don't know. As for Jess, well, the problem you'll have from Green Community are 2 roundabouts, and a 5 mile traffic jam each morning and night on emirates road.

As for JC, let's just say the discipline leaves a lot, a lot to be desired....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ah, you can avoid the roundabouts from the Green Community to Arabian Ranches by using the by-pass road. Should only take 20 mins or so.

JESS has a good reputation, but gets very subscribed, especially for the younger years


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> ah, you can avoid the roundabouts from the Green Community to Arabian Ranches by using the by-pass road. Should only take 20 mins or so.


why no one does this i have no clue. I guess it will just be our little secret highway.

greenfield community is a fantastic school. Its only 5 minutes from the green community west where we live. I send both my kids there.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Thanks Andy Capp. So hard with lots of conflicting opinions on schools and to be honest a ten min tour doesnt help as they all look good. What was the problem with JC/ how old are your kids.
> 
> Do you know of any other good British schools that are closer what about Wellington or Jess @ Arabian ranches.
> 
> S


My kids go to Wellington and love it. From a parent's point of view, we're happy, too. I know some people from Wellington have just moved to Green Community and they allow 30 minutes apparently.


----------

